# Dorsch: Baglimit 2021 bleibt unverändert



## hans albers (21. Oktober 2020)

ma ne frage dazu: 
ab wo genau beginnt denn der "östliche dorsch"

(ostsee mitte polen )??


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. Oktober 2020)

hans albers schrieb:


> ma ne frage dazu:
> ab wo genau beginnt denn der "östliche dorsch"
> 
> (ostsee mitte polen )??







__





						Dorsch westliche Ostsee - Fischbestände
					





					www.fischbestaende-online.de
				







__





						Dorsch östliche Ostsee - Fischbestände
					





					www.fischbestaende-online.de
				




Jeweils unten unter Fischereimanagement-Karten schauen ;-)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Oktober 2020)

Wir halten also fest: Der DAFV hat trotz Erhöhung des Fanglimits für Berufsfischer keinerlei Erhöhung des Fanglimits (Baglimit) für die Angler erreicht. Außer Spesen nix gewesen, nenne ich das. Der DAFV wird seitens der Politik nicht mal wahrgenommen, geschweige denn als ernsthafter Gegenpol gesehen, mit dem man Kompromisse aushandeln muss, weil man sonst Nachteile befürchtet. Da kann ich als Vereinsvorstand in Bayern nur sagen: Gut, dass wir dafür kein Geld zahlen.
Und falls jemand fragt, was der Landesverband Bayern für die Angler tut: Auch da ist nicht alles Gold, aber die Erlaubnis zum Angeln während des Corona-Lockdown fiel nicht vom Himmel und ich habe auch zu Fragen der Durchführung von Versammlungen während der aktuellen Situation dort sehr kompetente und engagierte Hilfe seitens der Geschäftsleitung bekommen. Da bekommen die Vereine was zurück für das gezahlte Geld.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. Oktober 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wir halten also fest: Der DAFV hat trotz Erhöhung des Fanglimits für Berufsfischer keinerlei Erhöhung des Fanglimits (Baglimit) für die Angler erreicht. Außer Spesen nix gewesen, nenne ich das. Der DAFV wird seitens der Politik nicht mal wahrgenommen, geschweige denn als ernsthafter Gegenpol gesehen, mit dem man Kompromisse aushandeln muss, weil man sonst Nachteile befürchtet. Da kann ich als Vereinsvorstand in Bayern nur sagen: Gut, dass wir dafür kein Geld zahlen.
> Und falls jemand fragt, was der Landesverband Bayern für die Angler tut: Auch da ist nicht alles Gold, aber* die Erlaubnis zum Angeln während des Corona-Lockdown fiel nicht vom Himmel *und ich habe auch zu Fragen der Durchführung von Versammlungen während der aktuellen Situation dort sehr kompetente und engagierte Hilfe seitens der Geschäftsleitung bekommen. Da bekommen die Vereine was zurück für das gezahlte Geld.



Da braucht ihr einen Landesverband für? In MV reicht ein Anruf bei der Wasserschutzpolizei was es mit dem Lockdown zu tun hat, wenn ich als Angler auf meinem eigenen Boot nicht sitzen darf und angeln darf-sozusagen ein Nackenschlag zum nochmaligen Nachdenken und fertig...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Oktober 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Da braucht ihr einen Landesverband für? In MV reicht ein Anruf bei der Wasserschutzpolizei was es mit dem Lockdown zu tun hat, wenn ich als Angler auf meinem eigenen Boot nicht sitzen darf und angeln darf-sozusagen ein Nackenschlag zum nochmaligen Nachdenken und fertig...



Die Wasserschutzpolizei führt aus, was zuvor festgelegt wurde. Was meinst du, wer die Erlaubnis zum Angeln während des Lockdown mit der bayerischen Staatsregierung verhandelt hat?


----------



## Fruehling (21. Oktober 2020)

...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. Oktober 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Wasserschutzpolizei führt aus, was zuvor festgelegt wurde. Was meinst du, wer die Erlaubnis zum Angeln während des Lockdown mit der bayerischen Staatsregierung verhandelt hat?



Genau die führt aus, mit der Frage ob sie dies und das ausführen möchte unter Berücksichtigung der geltenden rechte und Gesetze ging die Frage über den Sinn der Maßnahmen von dort aus direkt weiter hoch die Ebenen und am nächsten tag wurde alles korrigiert, da muss man nix und niemanden Geld zahlen, einfach nur wissen was Recht und Gesetz ist...


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Oktober 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Genau die führt aus, mit der Frage ob sie dies und das ausführen möchte unter Berücksichtigung der geltenden rechte und Gesetze ging die Frage über den Sinn der Maßnahmen von dort aus direkt weiter hoch die Ebenen und am nächsten tag wurde alles korrigiert, da muss man nix und niemanden Geld zahlen, einfach nur wissen was Recht und Gesetz ist...



Hallo,

richtig, und Recht und Gesetz war da im Frühjahr eben, dass man ohne triftigen Grund nicht das Haus verlassen durfte (etwa in der Zeit von Ende März bis so 6./8. Mai) und dass da das ortsnahe Angeln als triftiger Grund anerkannt wurde, war eben den Verhandlungen des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern mit der Regierung zu verdanken. Mit Geld hatte das nichts zu tun sondern mit dem guten Verhältniss des Landesfischereiverbandes mit der Staatsregierung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. Oktober 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> richtig, und Recht und Gesetz war da im Frühjahr eben, dass man ohne triftigen Grund nicht das Haus verlassen durfte (etwa in der Zeit von Ende März bis so 6./8. Mai) und dass da das ortsnahe Angeln als triftiger Grund anerkannt wurde, war eben den Verhandlungen des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern mit der Regierung zu verdanken. Mit Geld hatte das nichts zu tun sondern mit dem guten Verhältniss des Landesfischereiverbandes mit der Staatsregierung.
> 
> ...




Ist doch Quatsch, man durfte zur Bewegung an die Frische Luft, wie das aussieht für jeden ist doch völlig wumpe und ob ich dabei alleine auf meinem Boot hocke und angel, ihr lasst euch was erzählen, da wäre eine Strafe vor keinem Gericht durchgegangen, mit welcher Begründung denn, wen hat man dabei gefährdet?


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Oktober 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ist doch Quatsch, man durfte zur Bewegung an die Frische Luft, wie das aussieht für jeden ist doch völlig wumpe und ob ich dabei alleine auf meinem Boot hocke und angel, ihr lasst euch was erzählen, da wäre eine Strafe vor keinem Gericht durchgegangen, mit welcher Begründung denn, wen hat man dabei gefährdet?



Hallo,

richtig. Sportliche Betätigung in unmittelbarer Entfernung zum Wohnort war erlaubt und dass da eben das Angeln mit dazu aufgenommen wurde, war eben unserem Landesfischereiverband zu verdanken. Was man nicht durfte, weder zum Laufen noch zum Angeln war, sich ins Auto zu setzen und dazu 50 Kilometer weiter erstmal wohin zu fahren. Erzählen hat sich da niemand etwas lassen, das war eine rechtliche Anordnung der Staatsregierung. Erst neulich wurde bei uns einer vom Gericht verknackt, weil er damals mit zwei Fremden zusammen auf der Straße Bier getrunken hatte. Während die beiden anderen ihre 150 Euro Bußgeld bezahlten, erhob der andere Einspruch. Der Richter beließ es bei den 150 Euro, aber die Gerichtsskosten hat er jetzt halt zusätzlich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Salt (22. Oktober 2020)

Und wo ist diese Situation jetzt genau vergleichbar? Mit zwei Fremden auf der Straße Bier trinken (ok, gilt in Bayern evtl auch als Sport  ) oder alleine auf dem eigenen Boot angeln.....Äpfel und Birnen für mich.

Was aber schon richtig ist, das in jedem Bundesland die Uhren anders ticken und deshalb sollte man vielleicht nicht in Zweifel ziehen, was jeweils am anderen Ende der Republik notwendig ist um sinnlose Regelungen wieder auszusetzen. 

Hier, in der Mitte sozusagen, ist es ja wieder ganz anders....Regeln werden erlassen, dann aber nicht kontrolliert und falls doch, heißt es nur "du du du".....also macht jeder seins. 

Soviel dazu! 
Geht's hier nicht ums baglimit für Dorsch?


----------

